# 2020.07.20 & 21 - Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)



## windchill (21 Jul 2020 às 21:42)

Estas são algumas das 62 fotos de raios desta última noite/madrugada, tiradas aqui da varanda mágica. 
Confesso que fiquei com aquela sensação de falta por não ter saído em stormchasing para um qualquer 'spot', mas pronto.... a meio da semana também sabe bem fotografar no conforto do lar... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joxPBN]
	

2020.07.20 - 233333 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jov2ZX]
	

2020.07.20 - 235745 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jov2Tj]
	

2020.07.20 - 235954 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joxPjJ]
	

2020.07.21 - 000458 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joxPfR]
	

2020.07.21 - 000846 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joxPei]
	

2020.07.21 - 001202 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (21 Jul 2020 às 21:45)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jov2Gx]
	

2020.07.21 - 001228 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joz2mt]
	

2020.07.21 - 005019 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jov2Bn]
	

2020.07.21 - 012544 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joz2hW]
	

2020.07.21 - 012717 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jov2xj]
	

2020.07.21 - 014941 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joxP17]
	

2020.07.21 - 015247 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2joz2by]
	

2020.07.21 - 020424 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jov2rx]
	

2020.07.21 - 053547 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 21:49)

Ontem e hoje irá preencher o concurso de 2021.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Jul 2020 às 21:52)

Grandes fotos


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

windchill disse:


> 2020.07.21 - 014941 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


Absolutamente surreal esta!  Todas fantásticas; mas outra coisa não seria de esperar! 
Também gosto muito assim em ambiente urbano, fica-se com uma ideia da escala muito diferente em relação a locais mais ermos.

Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 22:11)

Bom... Mais do mesmo. As palavras esgotam-se para descrever tal beleza 

Uma vez mais, parabéns pelos registos! 

Sair para um spot às vezes não é a melhor opção, e eu que o diga


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 22:13)

Tinhas duas máquinas a disparar ao mesmo tempo?  Excelente ideia!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2020 às 01:39)

Absolutamente fabulosas! Em todos os aspectos, não só da captura perfeita das descargas como também da iluminação ambiente. Um trabalho de antologia e de referência!


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2020 às 02:48)

StormRic disse:


> (...) *Um trabalho de antologia, de referência!*



...e de paixão! 
Paixão pela meteorologia e pela arte de fotografar. E quando há paixão, quando as pessoas estão nas coisas de corpo e alma, estão reunidos todos os ingredientes para que o resultado final seja perfeito (ou perto disso se considerar-se a perfeição como um estado inatingível).  

Brutal _as always_! Obrigado por mais esta partilha!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2020 às 16:43)

Como já vai sendo habito de cada vez que há trovoada, não podia faltar um tópico com as magnificas fotos do @windchill ! 

Parabéns, fotos incríveis!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2020 às 17:27)

Aquela qualidade que já nos habituaste Nuno, simplesmente maravilhosas


----------



## windchill (22 Jul 2020 às 19:40)

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas palavras, para mim são uma mais valia


----------



## criz0r (23 Jul 2020 às 15:43)

Surreal Nuno, nem sei o que possa descrever dessas fotos. Simplesmente fantástico e obrigado pela partilha destas maravilhas .


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 16:10)

Fotos lindas.


----------



## windchill (25 Jul 2020 às 00:08)

....e é assim que dois manos 'stormchasers' apanhadinhos do clima se divertem.... 

@rafathunderstorm


----------

